# Newbie here



## The Knight (May 24, 2008)

Hey guys. I was just thinking the other day that I need to make more friends who are married men just like me. It does seem that, being men, we don't give ourselves enough outlets to meet others who have the same dilemmas and frustrations in our relationships and marriages.

I have plenty of complaints, and, admitedly, plenty of humbling faults of my own that I want to share. I look forward to sharing them here.

Thank you

-greg


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome Greg.

draconis


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome Greg


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

So Knight, R U a Scarlet knight fan?? GO RU!


----------



## The Knight (May 24, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> So Knight, R U a Scarlet knight fan?? GO RU!


Well, I actually live about 10 minutes away from the campus. But, sorry to disappoint, I do not watch a lot of college sports. 

Thanks for asking though


----------

